
Censorship in China - sebastianconcpt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_in_China
======
sebastianconcpt
_The Chinese government asserts that it has the legal right to control the
Internet 's content within their territory and that their censorship rules do
not infringe on the citizen's right to free speech. Since Xi Jinping became
the General Secretary of the Communist Party of China (de facto paramount
leader) in 2012, censorship has been "significantly stepped up"._

...

 _Reporters Without Borders ranks China 's press situation as "very serious",
the worst ranking on their five-point scale. In August 2012, the OpenNet
Initiative classified Internet censorship in China as "pervasive" in the
political and conflict/security areas and "substantial" in the social and
Internet tools areas, the two most extensive classifications of the five they
use_

